# Memoire DDR3 - 2133mhz - 16gb - Macbook pro mid 2012



## bloupbloup (22 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerai partager le fait que j'ai installé deux barrettes de 8gb qui fonctionne à une vitesse de 2133mhz (DDR3 - 17000) sur mon macbook pro mid 2012

Mon macbook est beaucoup plus rapide maintenant.







RESULTAT GEEKBENCH 3 64 BITS

Benchmark Summary
  Integer Score              3191   7582
  Floating Point Score       3287   7784
  Memory Score               3724   4404

  Geekbench Score            3336   7027

System Information
  Operating System      Mac OS X 10.10.0
  Model                 MacBook Pro (13-inch Mid 2012)
  Model ID              MacBookPro9,2
  Motherboard           Apple Inc. Mac-6F01561E16C75D06 MacBookPro9,2
  Processor             Intel Core i7-3520M @ 2.90 GHz
                        1 Processor, 2 Cores, 4 Threads
  Processor ID          GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
  L1 Instruction Cache  32.0 KB x 2
  L1 Data Cache         32.0 KB x 2
  L2 Cache              256 KB x 2
  L3 Cache              4.00 MB
  Memory                16.0 GB 2133 MHz DDR3
  BIOS                  Apple Inc. MBP91.88Z.00D3.B08.1208081132
  Compiler              Clang 5.0 (clang-500.2.76)


----------



## dainfamous (22 Octobre 2014)

je suis etonné car je pensais que le maximum en fréquence pour un Ivy Bridge était de 1600 MHz


(il aurait fallu faire un geek bench avec les 1333 MHz d'origine et puis avec celles-ci pour comparer)


----------



## FalloutXtreme (22 Octobre 2014)

dainfamous a dit:


> je suis etonné car je pensais que le maximum en fréquence pour un Ivy Bridge était de 1600 MHz
> 
> 
> (il aurait fallu faire un geek bench avec les 1333 MHz d'origine et puis avec celles-ci pour comparer)



Oui ça m'étonne aussi ! Mais bon si ça marche, tant mieux :rateau:


----------



## Sly54 (22 Octobre 2014)

dainfamous a dit:


> (il aurait fallu faire un geek bench avec les 1333 MHz d'origine et puis avec celles-ci pour comparer)


Oui. Histoire d'avoir qch de mesurable et vérifiable.

Par contre, à voir dans le temps si des KP arrivent


----------



## kaos (22 Octobre 2014)

Possible qu'elles soient bridées à 1600mhz ? par contre la rapport affiche bien les caractéristiques techniques des barettes.

Un bench de Ram serait un plus ...


----------



## dainfamous (22 Octobre 2014)

j'avais testé des 1333 MHz vs 1600 MHz,

verdict: seulement quelques petits % de mieux!

il faudrait pas que cette 2133 ne bénéficie que de quelques % de mieux face à la 1600 MHz


----------

